#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Hilton Pattaya

## Bexar County Stud

Interior design of various common areas for Hilton Pattaya Hotel which includes the First Floor Lobby, the Main Lobby on the 17th floor, the Bar, and various common area
and linkage spaces within the building.

Hilton Pattaya  Lobby, Bar, and Linkage Spaces

----------


## Dick

try the lunch buffet for 300 baht 

best deal in Pattaya

----------

